# Bringing your dog from the UK to Spain



## RobertRichardson (Jan 23, 2016)

We have a 4 year old labrador, and are looking to move to Spain this year.

Can anyone offer advice on bringing our dog with us and the procedure / average costs for doing so.

Thank You


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

When we came over 9+ years ago, we contracted an agency to do this for us.

Our dog went in the kennels whilst we prepared to move, he was then crated and sent to Spain via a normal airline. We were then informed of his arrival and picked him up. All very easy.

What we paid back then will clearly not be relevant now, take a look at the many ads for doing this, ask for references and make your choice.

We didn't want the stress of having a dog with us on the ferry or on the journey down to Southern Spain so chose the airline option. Slightly more expensive but certainly stress free (for all concerned).


----------



## ccm472 (Jan 6, 2016)

Go to your local vets, get a rabies injection , a microchip and a passport for the dog. You can do this now then after 21 days or so (the vet will give you the most up to date DEFRA guidance) and you're good to drive down.
Book whatever channel crossing you like, buy dog a muzzle to wear at the port. Once through checkin at the port you have about a 1 per cent chance of being asked to show paperwork for dog ever again unless you stop at campsites. Both France and Spain are very relaxed about the presence of dogs, especially as no floors have carpets.
Keep your dog on a lead when out of the car, travel him in the rear or a cage and you'll find it all is no more hassle than a journey from England to Wales or Scotland. It's just the thought of it that's daunting, rather than the reality.

Our dog appreciates knowing he's with us and not a stranger.


----------



## RobertRichardson (Jan 23, 2016)

Thank you for the advice - I am looking at driving from the UK to Spain with our dog - which should be much easier for him rather than flying.


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

RobertRichardson said:


> Thank you for the advice - I am looking at driving from the UK to Spain with our dog - which should be much easier for him rather than flying.


The Brittany Ferries Plymouth to Santander ferry has kennels on board. Unfortunately, we came to Spain in the winter when this route doesn't operate and therefore had to take the Plymouth to Roscoff ferry and drive all the way through France and Spain, staying in dog friendly hotels on two nights. We had a van at the time and our GSD slept most of the journey, but she was an elderly dog.


----------



## ccm472 (Jan 6, 2016)

If you want to use the direct ferries then book early, it seems that the dog friendly cabins get booked up very quickly. Personally we do the shorter crossings to France and put the dog in the kennel as he is trained to grass and won't go anywhere else. He has been known to cross his paws for 24 hours when the grass we found was not up to standard. Lol.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

If you scroll down to the end of this page you'll see several threads about bringing dogs and they may be able to help you too


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

RobertRichardson said:


> Thank you for the advice - I am looking at driving from the UK to Spain with our dog - which should be much easier for him rather than flying.


We did all our journeys via the tunnel (no risk of seasickness and used Premiere Classe hotels in France (they are dog friendly)

Premiere Classe Hotels | Cheap hotel rooms in more than 230 hotels across Europe


----------



## DJClaire (Jan 27, 2016)

Hi Robert, 

We are doing something similar with our two dogs. The local vet issued them with pet passports. I think the cost was around £60 each, for the rabies jab and the passport itself. The rabies jab is valid for three years. They will require additional jabs once they reach Spain, so we are looking into local English speaking vets and possibly taking out insurance.

We are currently looking at our options of how to get them to the Costa Blanca, I suspect they will drive down accompanied by my partner, in the removals truck in their crate so we can make sure they are comfortable and have regular stops through France. I will have to look into the muzzle requirement . .. poor things will have no idea what one of those is!!! 

I will certainly be looking into which route we take more closely in the next month or so, once we have the truck booked. I will stay in the UK for the night and then fly to Spain to be at the other end to meet them. At least that's the plan as it stands at the moment!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

We drove with our Ridgeback fom Prague to Spain. The journey took two nights, three days. We had booked comfortable dog-friendly hotels with well- reviewed restaurants to make the trip an enjoyable experience. 
To get to our destination in western Andalucia we crossed four frontiers, Czech, German, French and Spanish. Not once were we asked to produce our or our dog's passports.


----------



## Maureen47 (Mar 27, 2014)

We took our two on the Portsmouth - Bilboa Ferry in Nov 2015 , we had a dog friendly cabin but had to go on a waiting list for that early in 2015 to be sure of booking one. Its challenging travelling such a long way with pets and can be stressful for the animal and also takes them a wee while to settle down in their new environment in my experience. Pet Passports in the UK must be in place 3 weeks prior to travel and involve , vaccs being up to date , microchip and a rabies jab. Ours cost £120 each and they only needed the rabies jab as everything else was already in place. The journey just needs panning in terms of comfort stops and small meals and plenty water being available and a comfortable safe place in the car meeting the legal requirements. It is daunting but not as bad as you think.


----------



## Catzoooo (Mar 31, 2015)

We mov d here last August with 2 dogs and the cat. Pet passports were £60 each. That's all they needed to travel. We did Plymouth to Santander ferry, no pet cabins were free so we put the dogs in the boat kennels. Which were rather grim- just cages 2 stories high. We did have access there all the way so could go walk and sit in the pet deck. Was very loud - barking and stinky with pee. If doing it again I would wait for a pet cabin. 
We came in a transit van with cages in the back. Stopped at roadside service areas for a night where dogs in the room were no problem. Poor cat had to stay in the van the whole 3 day trip though. 
Brittany ferries do say that dogs must be muzzled when not in the cage. I did put them on between the van and the dog deck but nobody else seemed to bother. 
Yes it was stressful for them. But They are all fine now, lying in a sunny spot right now


----------



## starynightsky (Dec 7, 2014)

If you are looking for a Pet transporter to do this for you then the cost will range from 300-600 pounds. Make sure you ask for a copy of their DEFRA type 2 Authorisation and vehicle inspection certificate which is a required document for them to have. It meant that they have no convictions against animals and that their vehicle has been inspected and approved by DEFRA as fit to transport animals. It also means that they have a contingency plan should anything go wrong on route. 

If you are looking at flying then your lab will have to go in the hold and you will have to find an airline that flies pets. 

IME it is less stressful by road depending on the length of the journey. Some transporters will take 4-5 days and others will do it in 2 or less. 

Hope that helps. 

Paul


----------



## Cathycl (Mar 16, 2015)

*Muzzles*



DJClaire said:


> Hi Robert,
> 
> We are doing something similar with our two dogs. The local vet issued them with pet passports. I think the cost was around £60 each, for the rabies jab and the passport itself. The rabies jab is valid for three years. They will require additional jabs once they reach Spain, so we are looking into local English speaking vets and possibly taking out insurance.
> 
> ...


We have two small dogs and reading various discussions on the forum it mention muzzles. Ours have never worn these and they would struggle and possibly increase their anxiety . Can ppl advise as to when and if dogs have to wear these traveling from uk to Spain. Our thoughts at mo would be to take ferry from Plymouth to Santandar and then drive down to southern Spain. Do dogs have to wear muzzles at all and when and where on the ferry. Also do dogs have to be strapped into cars with doggie harness when travelling in the car through Spain. We don't want to necessarily drive thro France so tunnel isn't an option but if muzzles are compulsory on ferry would another option be for them to fly and not wear muzzles?
Many thanks in advance for advice in replies


----------



## Catzoooo (Mar 31, 2015)

Hi Claire. Brittany ferry rules say that dogs must be muzzled in public areas. That means when going from car to kennels or cabin. And when walking on the pet deck. But most ppl didn't bother and staff weren't enforcing it. My 2 mini poodles have the tiniest muzzles. Size 00. You can get then in The Range or pets at home. Did feel a bit silly tho when much bigger dogs weren't muzzled. 
If doing the trip again I would book early and hold out for a pet cabin. Much less stressful for you and the dogs. 
In Spain dogs must be restrained in cars, so no travelling up front on your lap. I have a cage in the back of my mini which we still use for trips out. Much safer too. You risk a fine if police stop you.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Cathycl said:


> We have two small dogs and reading various discussions on the forum it mention muzzles. Ours have never worn these and they would struggle and possibly increase their anxiety . Can ppl advise as to when and if dogs have to wear these traveling from uk to Spain. Our thoughts at mo would be to take ferry from Plymouth to Santandar and then drive down to southern Spain. Do dogs have to wear muzzles at all and when and where on the ferry. Also do dogs have to be strapped into cars with doggie harness when travelling in the car through Spain. We don't want to necessarily drive thro France so tunnel isn't an option but if muzzles are compulsory on ferry would another option be for them to fly and not wear muzzles?
> Many thanks in advance for advice in replies


Re Pets in cars in Spain. Yes they have to be restrained in such a way that they cannot interfere with nor distract the driver. Ours are attached to a spare seat belt socket in the back seat. Depending on the size of the dog(s), this may or may not be satisfactory. If it is insufficient, then they will have to be in a cage.

Above a certain size, or dogs of certain breeds, when out and about must be muzzled and on short leads to comply with the law.

We have never taken our two dogs outside the country so have no experience of the ferries, but, if we were to take them to UK, we would most certainly use the tunnel. This is far less stressful for the dogs (ours are used to riding in the car) and "comfort stops" are easy to arrange since you are in full control. There are plenty of places to stay that are pet-friendly (in France, Hotels Première Classe are a quite good, but not expensive, choice) or you can use booking.com and select, in the search options, "pets accepted."


----------



## Jesnat (Mar 5, 2016)

We are heading off next week with our dog. Once you have the pet passport you are good to go. We are on the Plymouth - Santander crossing, dog friendly cabins seem to be booked well in advance so he is going into one of the onboard kennels and should hopefully sleep a lot of the journey. We are stopping at an Ibis outside Madrid for one night to break the journey and they are dog friendly. Hope your plans go well.


----------

